# Campsite database - I can't turn the page



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been a naughty girl  . I tried to add 3 or 4 campsites but 2 were already on the database. Smack hand and stand in the corner.

Being a reformed person, I tried to check if another couple of sites were on the list, but I can't get to page 2 of the Poitou/Charentes entries. It keeps taking me back to English sites :roll: 

Is it me or is it a gremlin?

Sue

edit: Just tried Midi-Pryenees and I go to the same English list


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

I just tried a couple of searches and it seems to be working OK for me. :? 

If you have further problems put a post in the "bugs" forum and Nuke will take a look.

If anyone needs to check the database for existing entries before entering a new site, I find the best way is to search on the name of the town using the minimum text string, ie: if your campsite is in "St Pernod de Liquer", enter a simple search string like "pernod", That usually finds the site. :wink:


----------

